
How to keep Stack Overflow from turning into a landfill (2016) - mathattack
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/9a3q8z/whither-stack-overflow
======
arkitaip
If "help vampires" and "noobs" (what terrible terms to use to describe people
new to our industry) are a problem, then the blame falls on SO for not
presenting its knowledge in a more useful way. No one prefers spending time
signing up for an account and writing a question if the answer is readily
available. But of course the real problem is that every question can be an
edge case that isn't fully addressed by reference answers that people keep
sending you to.

Beginners aren't a problem in my experience, the meta moderation and fanatical
adherence to an arbitrary and bureaucratic policy that discourages interesting
and useful questions is, however.

Plus the fact that SO is kinda unwelcoming as explained by SO executive Jay
Hanlon [1].

[1] [https://stackoverflow.blog/2018/04/26/stack-overflow-isnt-
ve...](https://stackoverflow.blog/2018/04/26/stack-overflow-isnt-very-
welcoming-its-time-for-that-to-change/)

